

Huge System for Skype Surveillance, Censorship Discovered in China - joshwa
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/02/technology/internet/02skype.html

======
jhancock
Encrypted comm channels, tunneling, and anon networks are tools we hackers are
good at utilizing. There are many solutions that enable these tools for "joe
user". The problem is that any solution I can think of that simplifies privacy
for the end user is fairly easily blocked by a government that controls the
network.

I think it comes down to the fact that if you're a great tool-smith, you can
have some privacy. Others get to be monitored or blocked.

Note: my opinion is based on my experience as an American living in Shanghai
for 8 years.

~~~
notphilatall
I'm tempted to think that a Chinese national using encryption would be
subjected to stronger, maybe even in person surveillance.

~~~
jhancock
Chinese savvy programmers use encryption tools and I have not heard of them
being "visited" by officials. Its not a big problem. Censorship is a numbers
game. It doesn't matter much if highly educated tech savvy people have access
to info. The government isn't concerned with what this sub group reads. They
do care what they say ;).

------
someperson
"To his surprise, the coded messages were being stored on Tom Online
computers. When he examined the machines over the Internet, he discovered that
they had been misconfigured and that the computer directories were readable
with a simple Web browser."

How dumb can that company be?

~~~
dpatru
The phrase "It's good enough for government work" comes to mind.

------
fjsjex
Why not create a spambot that spews "democracy now" or something to everyone?
It will make the haystack much larger.

~~~
astine
Do you want to turn the Chinese off to the concept for good?

------
0_o
Fuck Great Firewall !

------
LPTS
Tomorrow on the NY Times:

Bear Shits in Woods

Clay Aiken is Gay

Pope Reveals That He Is Of The Catholic Faith

St. Louis Might Not Win The NFC West

Does anybody think the American government isn't either doing the same thing
or trying really hard to get that power?

~~~
astine
Certain members of government certainly are, though I don't think you can say
that the government as a whole is pursuing this.

~~~
MikeCapone
If the government as a whole could pursue anything, we'd all be screwed.

~~~
astine
True, true.

